# TP20 vs Inkbird IRF-4S



## epwillis (Jun 11, 2019)

Looking to buy a wireless thermometer for my new masterbuilt and can't decide between the Thermpro TP20 or the Inkbird IRF-4S, both seem like really nice thermometers. I just don't want to purchase the TP20 with only two probes and later on down the road regret not buying something with more probes. I am very new to smoking so I am just trying to get some reviews or comparisons between the tow of them. At most I want an ambient probe and a meat probe but the extra meat probe ability would be great. I have a masterbuilt 340G and smoked my first pork butt last weekend and the built in meat probe was reading 23°F higher than my handheld Javelin Pro.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 11, 2019)

I have both the TP 20 and IRF-4S.
The TP 20 is relegated to grill duty now because it only has a high temp alarm.
Where as, the IRF-4s does allow you to program for a Hi-Lo alarm using the OVEN setting which is a must have for over night smokes.
The IRF-4s costs more, but it is well worth it to have those extra probes.  
It is darn accurate and has fast response times too.
Plus having the rechargable batties via USB that seem to last forever between chargings cannot be beat.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 11, 2019)

Forgot to mention that the IRF-4s has an excellent range too.


----------



## mooncusser (Jun 11, 2019)

The TP20 does a Hi-Lo alarm as well, if set to BBQ mode. Sounds like the Oven setting described for the Inkbird.

Overall I like my TP20 so far, but haven't gotten fancy with it.  Kinda wish I could reprogram some of the preset temperatures and can see wanting to support more probes in the future.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 12, 2019)

mooncusser said:


> The TP20 does a Hi-Lo alarm as well, if set to BBQ mode. Sounds like the Oven setting described for the Inkbird.
> 
> Are you sure you don't mean the TP-08??
> The reason I ask is that as I look at my TP20, it lacks the BBQ mode.
> ...


----------



## 2008RN (Jun 12, 2019)

I have a TP20 and then I have a Auber Instruments PID (no bluetooth/wifi). I have calibrated the probes on the AuberIns and the TP20 probes are low by about 10 degrees and then above 250 degrees both the TP20 and AuberIns are within a couple degrees.  I Use the TP20 for monitoring of meat and cabinet and use the high temp alarms to get me back to the smoker to check on things.  I use the AuberIns to tell me when to pull the meat off.  I have only needed multiple meat probes once, cooking multiple briskets at once on different shelves.


----------



## mike243 (Jun 12, 2019)

Still on the fence but I want 4 probes at least with 1 for grate temps, going to get wifi and will cry once with the purchase but hope it will be the last 1 for many years, searching and saving up right now


----------



## mooncusser (Jun 12, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Are you sure you don't mean the TP-08??
> The reason I ask is that as I look at my TP20, it lacks the BBQ mode.
> Besides the preprogrammed temps and tastes, the only user programmable mode on the TP20 is the OVEN mode which only allows the user to enter a temperature.
> This is fine if you only want to monitor for a Chernobyl like event or don't want to use the preprogrammed temps for whatever reason.



Yep, I mean the TP20.  That's what I have.  There's an option for "PROG" as one of the "MEAT" choices, which allows you to enter a custom temp to alert, separate from the pre-programmed options for beef, poultry, etc.

The "BBQ" option should be available for Probe 2 and allows setting a Lo temp and Hi temp.  The Lo alarm doesn't activate until after the temp first climbs above that level (so no alerts during warm-up).  Instructions are on page 7 of the manual available from their website.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 12, 2019)

Ah Ha!!
After talking with ThermoPro CS, they told me they have a newer version that now has the Hi-Lo alarm.
You must have the newer version.
Whereas,  I have the older version.
So, that would explain it.
Man, I though I was losing my mind.  LOL!
Please accept my apology for originally doubting you.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 12, 2019)

I too have a TP-20 and have never had a problem out of it. Used it quite a bit and its still rolling never let me know. Although I think my next purchase will be the 4 probe inkbird just because I would like to have the extra probes and they seem like they make a pretty solid product


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 12, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Ah Ha!!
> After talking with ThermoPro CS, they told me they have a newer version that now has the Hi-Lo alarm.
> You must have the newer version.
> Whereas,  I have the older version.
> ...


I have the older one also . No low temp . I'd still have to see the new one to believe it . Just don't see how a probe switches between a meat probe and a chamber probe .


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 12, 2019)

Yeah Chop!
That is what I like about the IRF-4S.  That is a real chamber thermocouple designed to do one thing.


----------



## mooncusser (Jun 12, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Ah Ha!!
> After talking with ThermoPro CS, they told me they have a newer version that now has the Hi-Lo alarm.
> You must have the newer version.
> Whereas,  I have the older version.
> ...



That would explain it. A little confusing to have that much of a difference and still call it the same model number.



chopsaw said:


> I have the older one also . No low temp . I'd still have to see the new one to believe it . Just don't see how a probe switches between a meat probe and a chamber probe .



It's just another mode on the receiver. Don't know if using the exact same probe for ambient as you'd otherwise use for food affects its accuracy.

I'm using it in an MES, so I'm not looking for super precision. Just want to know if the chamber drops way low.


----------



## Wavehopper62 (Jun 12, 2019)

I just bought an InkBird a few weeks ago, I used it once and I’m returning it. Let me say this, I’m not one return stuff usually. I’ve been I prime member for years and this is the first return I’ve made.  I was very excited to have 4 probes and the Bluetooth app on my phone, for about the same price of 2 probes and having to carry another remote with a Therma-Pro. Here are a few things that happened that made me decide to return it.  It constantly gave me low temperature alarms when the temp in the smoker was 20 degrees higher than the low temp setting. It was pretty annoying to get that alarm every 10-15 minutes through a 3-4 hour cook. I love that it has a graph of your temperatures throughout the cook. That being said, if you lose the Bluetooth signal to the app/phone your temp graph is gone too. I figured this out at least twice during the cook when I got an alarm that I lost connection to the thermometer, I had 2 probes going, so I had to cancel 2 alarms. It was advertised that it had 150 foot range. There is no place on my my little postage stamp that I would be 150 feet from the smoker, and I lost signal twice. Once when I was MAYBE 20 feet away. 
Finally, I really thought I would like having all the info on my phone through the app, quite honestly I didn’t. It’s not that the app is bad, I just didn’t like having to unlock my phone, find the app and look for the temperatures (or in my case cancel alarms).  I think I would just be happier with separate remote, with a great signal that I just go look at, instead of flipping through my phone to get there. Sorry for the long post, I was just looking for advice on which Therma-Pro to get now and thought I would put in my 2 cents on my InkBird experience. So any advice on which Therma-Pro or other to buy now would be great!!?? (now that I have a credit on my Amazon account)
Thanks!


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 12, 2019)

mooncusser said:


> It's just another mode on the receiver.


Yeah , I can see that they add software to make it read high / low . Have to toggle between meat probe and chamber temp . 
My opinion , if you're trying to track the chamber temp on a MES , you're just causing your self aggravation .


----------



## epwillis (Jun 12, 2019)

I ended up ordering the Inkbird IRF-4S without the Bluetooth. Thanks for all the information, will report back with my impressions of it.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 12, 2019)

mooncusser said:


> That would explain it. A little confusing to have that much of a difference and still call it the same model number.



Yes, it is confusing when a significant revsion is put out there and not make that distinction to  end users.  
FWIW,  the ThermoPro CS rep did indicate that the TP20 available on Amazon is the new version.
The revised TP20 a good set up then.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jun 12, 2019)

Wavehopper62 said:


> I just bought an InkBird a few weeks ago, I used it once and I’m returning it. Let me say this, I’m not one return stuff usually. I’ve been I prime member for years and this is the first return I’ve made.  I was very excited to have 4 probes and the Bluetooth app on my phone, for about the same price of 2 probes and having to carry another remote with a Therma-Pro. Here are a few things that happened that made me decide to return it.  It constantly gave me low temperature alarms when the temp in the smoker was 20 degrees higher than the low temp setting. It was pretty annoying to get that alarm every 10-15 minutes through a 3-4 hour cook. I love that it has a graph of your temperatures throughout the cook. That being said, if you lose the Bluetooth signal to the app/phone your temp graph is gone too. I figured this out at least twice during the cook when I got an alarm that I lost connection to the thermometer, I had 2 probes going, so I had to cancel 2 alarms. It was advertised that it had 150 foot range. There is no place on my my little postage stamp that I would be 150 feet from the smoker, and I lost signal twice. Once when I was MAYBE 20 feet away.
> Finally, I really thought I would like having all the info on my phone through the app, quite honestly I didn’t. It’s not that the app is bad, I just didn’t like having to unlock my phone, find the app and look for the temperatures (or in my case cancel alarms).  I think I would just be happier with separate remote, with a great signal that I just go look at, instead of flipping through my phone to get there. Sorry for the long post, I was just looking for advice on which Therma-Pro to get now and thought I would put in my 2 cents on my InkBird experience. So any advice on which Therma-Pro or other to buy now would be great!!?? (now that I have a credit on my Amazon account)
> Thanks!


The one you purchased is Bluetooth type IBT-4XS, the outside range is 150 feet. Guess your house has some wall or mental roof barrier prevent the signal. The mre good one for you is IRF-4S, which has 1500 feet, no need to conenct with phone, transmitter and receiver type, rechageable battery and with magnet, with high and low alarm and timer. Also can be used in rainy days.


----------



## mooncusser (Jun 12, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> My opinion , if you're trying to track the chamber temp on a MES , you're just causing your self aggravation .


That was my take after reading a bunch here.  Thanks for confirming.  I'm not monitoring for precision but rather for significant failure. Like dropping below 200° which probably means it's not working & may need to move meat to oven/grill.


----------



## mooncusser (Jun 12, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Yes, it is confusing when a significant revsion is put out there and not make that distinction to  end users.
> FWIW,  the ThermoPro CS rep did indicate that the TP20 available on Amazon is the new version.
> The revised TP20 a good set up then.


Agreed. Would be nice if they offered you an upgrade (*wink wink*).

And no apologies needed earlier. Thanks for the Like!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 12, 2019)

mooncusser said:


> Agreed. Would be nice if they offered you an upgrade (*wink wink*).
> 
> And no apologies needed earlier. Thanks for the Like!



They didn't even offer me a discount or a free probe for that matter.


----------



## mooncusser (Jun 13, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> They didn't even offer me a discount or a free probe for that matter.


That's disappointing.


----------



## mooncusser (Jun 13, 2019)

epwillis said:


> I ended up ordering the Inkbird IRF-4S without the Bluetooth. Thanks for all the information, will report back with my impressions of it.


Thanks, will be curious to hear how it works out for you.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 13, 2019)

epwillis said:


> I ended up ordering the Inkbird IRF-4S without the Bluetooth. Thanks for all the information, will report back with my impressions of it.



Congratulations. 
I think you'll like it.  
Mine has been rock solid.
You also can't beat the range on the RF version versus the bluetooth version.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 13, 2019)

mooncusser said:


> That's disappointing.



Yes, it was.


----------



## Wavehopper62 (Jun 13, 2019)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> The one you purchased is Bluetooth type IBT-4XS, the outside range is 150 feet. Guess your house has some wall or mental roof barrier prevent the signal. The mre good one for you is IRF-4S, which has 1500 feet, no need to conenct with phone, transmitter and receiver type, rechageable battery and with magnet, with high and low alarm and timer. Also can be used in rainy days.



Great Thanks! Are there any deals on that one right now??


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jun 13, 2019)

Wavehopper62 said:


> Great Thanks! Are there any deals on that one right now??



Hello friend，thx for your support.
Here is 20% discount for *IRF-4S*: 10% discount off code *3B9QRBOY* PLUS 10% page coupon

Also, 20% discount off code *3ED43YZJ* for *IRF-4S thermometers' Storage* *Carrying Case*.

Thank you.
Miya.


----------



## epwillis (Jun 16, 2019)

Used my new Inkbird today and it worked great! Also smoked my first Ribs today and they also turned out great!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 16, 2019)

epwillis said:


> Used my new Inkbird today and it worked great! Also smoked my first Ribs today and they also turned out great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congratulations on both the new therm and the ribs.  They look delicious.
Well, the ribs do.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jun 16, 2019)

epwillis said:


> Used my new Inkbird today and it worked great! Also smoked my first Ribs today and they also turned out great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My mouth watering already.


----------



## Snarl16 (Jul 12, 2019)

Ignore


----------



## udaman (Sep 18, 2019)

epwillis said:


> I ended up ordering the Inkbird IRF-4S without the Bluetooth. Thanks for all the information, will report back with my impressions of it.


have u used it yet and can u give a review, i'm also thinking of replaceing my igrill 2 with it because i dislike the bluetooth


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 18, 2019)

udaman said:


> have u used it yet and can u give a review, i'm also thinking of replaceing my igrill 2 with it because i dislike the bluetooth


I have that specific Inkbird, I can attest to the quality of this thermometer. It is very accurate ( ice & boil test) and is very easy to set. Has a timer on it also which is very handy when wanting to elevate temps. Is rechargeable and lasts a long time on a single charge.
The Maverick  and TP 20 have taken a back seat. Still both quality units but Inkbird is the one pulled out most often.


----------



## udaman (Sep 18, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> I have that specific Inkbird, I can attest to the quality of this thermometer. It is very accurate ( ice & boil test) and is very easy to set. Has a timer on it also which is very handy when wanting to elevate temps. Is rechargeable and lasts a long time on a single charge.
> The Maverick  and TP 20 have taken a back seat. Still both quality units but Inkbird is the one pulled out most often.


thx i'm going to wait and see if they go on sale but its the one i like..


----------



## dime (Oct 15, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> FWIW,  the ThermoPro CS rep did indicate that the TP20 available on Amazon is the new version.


  I was all set to order one of these on Amazon.ca

ASIN: B01J173EAA
But this confusion made me hold off until I know for sure. In the questions section it reads:

Question:
Can you set a low temperature alarm (for example when smoking a piece of meat, to detect if the grill is going to lower than desired temperatures)
Answer:
No you cannot. Please look at the TP08 model if you would like this functionality.​i-Tronics
Seller · July 10, 2018​So is this one the new updated TP-20 with hi&low BBQ alerts or not?

The Inkbird IRF-2SA  is a similar price range and from what see in the manual it does have high-low alerts. Anyone been able to compare this with the TP-20 yet?


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Oct 15, 2019)

udaman said:


> thx i'm going to wait and see if they go on sale but its the one i like..


Just pull the trigger! Inkbird won't disappointed you!


----------



## dime (Oct 19, 2019)

The seller on Amazon.ca for the TP-20 is iTronics.  Their site had a link to the manual:
https://buythermopro.com/wp-content...20-new-probes-instruction-manual-20180514.pdf

on page 7 "How to Monitor BBQ/Oven Temperature"
it shows   "Press the TASTE button to switch to the LO BBQ setting".

So I've ordered a TP-20 on Amazon.ca  under the assumption it will be able to do what it shows in the manual. (I'll return it for refund if it can't).   With the promotion code the all in grand total came in under $50.


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 19, 2019)

It is a good unit. My preference was to have a 4 probe unit that you can monitor temp of smoker and at different rack levels also. I have done numerous racks of for ex. chicken thighs. You can stick a thigh on each rack to see if rack need to be rotated as the ones closer to element get done sooner.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 19, 2019)

My TP-20 is the older version without the hi-lo alarm. From what I understand the TP-20 has been updated for hi-lo alarm settings. I like the TP-20, but I don't use it for smoking anymore.

With the Inkbird IRF-4s, setting the hi-lo alarm for monitoring the smoker temp is straight forward.  And since it is a 4 probe rig, that leaves 3 probes to use for monitoring internal temps on multiple items during smoking or as stated by Winterrider if you need to rotate racks. 

IMHO, the Inkbird is the better therm/probe set up.


----------



## udaman (Oct 19, 2019)

i have a igrill 2 that really worked pretty good , except for the
blue tooth range, 4 probs i think is good, i just got the IRF-4S
the range and accuracy is right on, i hated the phone apps allways
updating then your device becomes inop, for instance i had a tablet that worked
great with the igrill  ( which i think still did a decend job ) then the new up dates made my tablet useless,
, just the blue tooth was a issue with me with the range ,
anyways just my thoughts


----------



## dime (Oct 20, 2019)

I'm happy to say the unit I ordered from Amazon.ca arrived.  The version marked on the box is  TP-20S and the manual is dated 20190508 EN/FR.   
It does have the BBQ function to monitor the high and low settings. 
I'm looking forward to running my first cook with it!


----------



## jjlnyc (Apr 22, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Yeah , I can see that they add software to make it read high / low . Have to toggle between meat probe and chamber temp .
> My opinion , if you're trying to track the chamber temp on a MES , you're just causing your self aggravation .


I have an analog MES 30" electric. Are you referring to the fact that an analog is ridiculously hard to set temp accurately? Or something else...?


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 22, 2021)

jjlnyc said:


> I have an analog MES 30" electric. Are you referring to the fact that an analog is ridiculously hard to set temp accurately? Or something else...?


I don't have an analog , I have a MES 30 , but yes temp swings with a stock controller is what I was talking about .


----------



## jjlnyc (Apr 22, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> I don't have an analog , I have a MES 30 , but yes temp swings with a stock controller is what I was talking about .


I can't really think of ANY method that is not subject to temp swings at some point


----------

